# سؤال لأهل الخبرة هل الغاز الطبيعى للسيارات مفيد ام مضر



## aboelhassanafm (27 أبريل 2010)

سؤال لأهل الخبرة هل الغاز الطبيعى للسيارات مفيد ام مضر 
الغاز الطبيعى ما له و ما عليه حيث انتشرت فى الاونه الاخيره محطات تحويل السيارات بمصر للعمل بالغاز الطبيعى و نظرا لآرتفاع سعر البنزين بفكر فى ان اقوم بتعديل السيارة للعمل بالغاز و سيارتى موديل 2008 ... برجاء الافاده بسرعه


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (27 أبريل 2010)

الاخ الكريم 
يمكنك مراجعة هذه الروابط ، وستجد بعض المعلومات عن الموضوع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t194909.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t61459-2.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gas_engine
وفقك الله


----------



## visco (10 يونيو 2012)

*كل ما تود معرفته عن الغاز الطبيعى للسيارات :


حول عربيتك غاز **فى كارجاس اقل قسط شهرى بدون مقدم* 



*للاستفسارات اتصل على 19544-01119565348-01111826019*


----------

